# Bubble Hash 1A- Advanced



## fdd2blk (May 20, 2007)

*please do not post in this thread until you see the happy plumber!!
thank you



this may get a little long so please bear with me and hold all comments until the end. i'm in the middle of a big run and am posting this while making bubble hash.

*
getting started; here is what you will need.

1 bubbleator hash machine.

3 hash bags: Green - 129 microns, Blue - 70 microns, White - 23 microns

3 5 gallon buckets - NEW

3 2 gallon buckets - NEW

a lot of ice, i'm starting with 80 lbs. i have a long afternoon

1 turkacado sandwich

1 bags of nacho cheese Bugles

Shasta cola

1 pressing screen

a couple of CLEAN towels

a hooka

friends who flake

a spoon

a plastic piece of firm card

water


i think that's it.

i forgot the most important thing. a bunch of dried trim. 


now we got it.






















i gotta go dump my buckets. brb


----------



## fdd2blk (May 20, 2007)

step 1:


mixing equal parts ice to water fill the machine to the desired level.







once full start timer for 5 mins to chill the water.







after water is chilled place the first largest meshed zipper bag on top of mixture. i do this so any trichrome heads that fall thru the bag while loading do not end up on the floor but in the machine.








zip it up.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 20, 2007)

i will take a moment to discuss trimmings. drying is a key element. to wet and it becomes bulky and the trichromes are somewhat harder the remove. to dry and it becomes to powdery cause a lot of impurities to make it into the final product. you want it dry yet "tearable". not crumbly. the trim we are using today is from an outside source so it is somewhat on the very dry side. 

also when working with the finished product during the pressing stage wetter trichromes are MUCH stickier and hard to work with. drier trichromes are not sticky enough to stay molded together. 

it is a fine line for both of these factors. i make it look easy but it is not. i have 100's of hours of trial and error put in to this.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 20, 2007)

step 2: push the bag into the mixture. turn it on. i go 12 mins. watch it change to color of the water and start to froth up. mmmmmmmmm. i reach in here and there and shake the bag around to mix up the trim in the bag. we are basically washing the THC off of our weed. like doing fine linens.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 20, 2007)

where was i?

step 3:

place the blue bag inside 1 of the five gallon buckets. place the green bag mounted on the board inside the blue bag and bucket. using the drain nozzle on the side of the machine drain the run off thru the first 2 bags.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 20, 2007)

step 4:

remove the green bag. this is waste to me. with the volume i running it is not worth it to deal with it at this time. it does hold a lot of trichromes but there is a lot of debri also. some say it is great for cooking with.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 20, 2007)

step 5:

slowly lift the blue bag. i wiggle and jiggle it to get all the trichromes into the center.







now simply turn it inside-out over the top of 1 of the 2 gallon buckets. this is your larger trichrome heads. i will mix these with the next step in the end but i run them thru here now to judge the grade of the white bag. i don't empty the trichromes out after every run and i don't want to mix impurities with my hash. so if i see any impurities in the blue bag i know i have completed that run. this usually occurs after the third rinse.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 20, 2007)

step 6, the gold:

now take the water that drained thru the first 2 bags. this is liquid gold. do not trip and spill it. i haven't, yet. pour it into the white bag which is inside another 5 gallon bucket.








now hang that bag. the trichromes are going to clog the screen because of the weight of the water on them. they sink so they get caught in the mesh. i like to lightly spank the bottom of my bag to keep the trichromes off the screen. not to rough or it gets everywhere. once the water is drained you have the final product left in the bag. dump the remaining water on your lawn.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 20, 2007)

step 7:

eat the sandwich.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 20, 2007)

step 8:


place the bag over a small cereal bowl and turn inside-out.








scrape off trichromes and place on the pressing screen which sits atop the towel.







fold over and press.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 20, 2007)

step 9:

wear VINYL gloves (trichromes don't stick to VINYL) i take the press hash and place it in the palm of my hand. using as much force as possible i squeeze and nead, squeeze and nead drying the water off the gloves after each squeeze. this will work the remaining water out of the hash.








this stuff IS the best hash in my opinion.........









put some in the hooka and smoke it!!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (May 20, 2007)

* free pony rides!!!!!

*




*

*


----------



## fdd2blk (May 20, 2007)

my back is killing me and my buddy helped pick up the ice then left for minute and never came back. i guess it's all mine. i will post some pictures of the big glob once i'm finished running all this trim.


----------



## recvryjst42day (May 20, 2007)

This is f'ing sweet man! Where'd you get the bubbleator?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 20, 2007)

recvryjst42day said:


> This is f'ing sweet man! Where'd you get the bubbleator?



i got mine at every body does it. i made the mistake of not noting it is wired for 220. with a new plug and a tap in to my dryer outlet i solved the problem. there is the same machine wired for 110 but i don't know who exactly offers it. try to google "bubbleator".


----------



## mogie (May 20, 2007)

Waiting for my happy plumper signal for I can post. I wanna move in to. LOL


----------



## fdd2blk (May 20, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> * free pony rides!!!!!
> 
> *
> 
> ...



he's holding a plunger, come on. that's the plumber. post away. thank you for your patience.


----------



## mogie (May 20, 2007)

Duh I didn't even sit it. Apparently the pic wasn't big enough for me. Wait a second. Better have my reading glasses on now. ROFL


----------



## fdd2blk (May 20, 2007)

i'm half way thru. but i'm tired i'm outta ice. 80lbs. my buddy called as soon as i finished squeezing the last run. we may have to continue this later. plus i'm getting pretty baked right now.


----------



## mogie (May 20, 2007)

Okay now listed under DIY & Save second page I believe.


----------



## mogie (May 20, 2007)

Wonderful work it makes a very nice addition. Thank you from the entire community.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 20, 2007)

mogie said:


> Okay now listed under DIY & Save second page I believe.



thank you. that was hard.


----------



## jackinthebox (May 20, 2007)

fdd is hash a simliar high to weed? I know its the same substance, just curious about what you think. 

Nice job : )


----------



## fdd2blk (May 20, 2007)

jackinthebox said:


> fdd is hash a simliar high to weed? I know its the same substance, just curious about what you think.
> 
> Nice job : )



oh no, way different. hash is very stony.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 20, 2007)

i'm to high to spell to describe it. and my face hurts from smiling.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 20, 2007)

look at my avatar.....


----------



## mogie (May 20, 2007)

ROFL I love it


----------



## midgradeindasouth (May 20, 2007)

You are truly Mr Ganja Fdd.
Now all I need is a few pounds of trim and an a bubleator.

How does it smoke.
What does it taste like.

The hash that I usually get has a woody taste.


----------



## midgradeindasouth (May 20, 2007)

jackinthebox said:


> fdd is hash a simliar high to weed? I know its the same substance, just curious about what you think.
> 
> Nice job : )


From what I have heard the hash is usually 8x's stronger than the weed it came from.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 21, 2007)

hash pretty much lays me out. the flavors are amazing. very smooth smoke. EXTREMLY expansive. .......must take little hits........ very, very stony. think smoking a whole joint in two hits.


----------



## hearmenow (May 21, 2007)

Great thread, fdd. Just how much trim did you use there? I'd love to try making hash but I believe you need lots and lots of trim. With my 2 little plants, I'm wondering if it's even worth all the effort.


----------



## chips (May 21, 2007)

Great post fdd, looks so nice.


----------



## (-)_(-) (May 24, 2007)

awesome hash - i want some


----------



## fdd2blk (May 24, 2007)

hearmenow said:


> Great thread, fdd. Just how much trim did you use there? I'd love to try making hash but I believe you need lots and lots of trim. With my 2 little plants, I'm wondering if it's even worth all the effort.



after all is done i get 10% back in hash. 50 grams of bud trim (no fan leaves) will yield 5 grams of very good hash.


----------



## hearmenow (May 29, 2007)

Good info, fdd. Thanks. I harvested my taller girl this past weekend and I have about 3.5 oz wet, with a few fan leaves. So, even if I make hash, I am guessing I will get enough for maybe just a few hits. I did a rapid dry of a few immature buds and the high lasted maybe 20 mins and the smoke did not have a pot smell at all. Very very weird. I may just make ice-hash to try it out. I still have my other very smelly plant to harvest.


----------



## matias2911 (May 29, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> hash pretty much lays me out. the flavors are amazing. very smooth smoke. EXTREMLY expansive. .......must take little hits........ very, very stony. think smoking a whole joint in two hits.


That is exactly the way I would describe it! lol great job! I would add , hand sifted hash is spicy!! like cajun pepper swarming into your mouth, exhale tastes like something else... cinnamon/cardamon maybe?
Also everyone should try hash inside a joint of good bud at least once. mmmmm


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 13, 2007)

i did it again....


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 13, 2007)

i got video........

YouTube - washin' the weed


----------



## ilikeblazin (Jun 13, 2007)

Did you get THIS from THAT?

*THIS
*







*THAT*








??????

How many plants did it take to get *THAT*?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 13, 2007)

that was a friends. that was a crappy yield. i had 10 grams of that that i mixed with this.


----------



## ilikeblazin (Jun 13, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> that was a friends. that was a crappy yield. i had 10 grams of that that i mixed with this.



how much is that total?

it looks like a blown up image?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 13, 2007)

31 grams. not "blown up", "zoomed in".


----------



## ilikeblazin (Jun 13, 2007)

31 grams from all those leaves & stems?

how long does it take to complete it?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 13, 2007)

i started at 8am i was cleaned up and finished at 11:30am. 3 1/2 hours total production time for 20 grams.


----------



## abudsmoker (Jun 13, 2007)

and thats quick!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 23, 2007)

guess what i'm doing right now???????? it involves a sandwich. hehehe


----------



## VirginHarvester (Jun 23, 2007)

That is seriously cool.

Isn't the best hash rubbed hash from a plant? But that seems inefficient in that if someone had a big plant and worked on a branch they couldn't get more than 70&#37;(my perception) of the resins to rub off. So is it a waste to try and rub hash off the plant? I see the sense in this because it takes otherwise wasted leaves and turns it into something special.

But I'm thinking there's a chance(I hope) that I have more buds than I care to smoke when all is said and done and was thinking about just rubbing out a few grams off some branches. Right now since I don't even have any plants flowering it's wishful thinking, but it's fun to think about.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 23, 2007)

VirginHarvester said:


> That is seriously cool.
> 
> Isn't the best hash rubbed hash from a plant? But that seems inefficient in that if someone had a big plant and worked on a branch they couldn't get more than 70&#37;(my perception) of the resins to rub off. So is it a waste to try and rub hash off the plant? I see the sense in this because it takes otherwise wasted leaves and turns it into something special.
> 
> But I'm thinking there's a chance(I hope) that I have more buds than I care to smoke when all is said and done and was thinking about just rubbing out a few grams off some branches. Right now since I don't even have any plants flowering it's wishful thinking, but it's fun to think about.



rubbing allows all kinds of particles to be mixed in your hash. dust, hairs, leaf matter....... using the washing method, with bubble bags, filters out everything leaving only the stalk-less trichrome heads.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 23, 2007)

i let my trim dry out a little longer this time. crunchy not crispy. unbelievable results. i'm impressed with this grow. it just kept coming and coming. i did 4 twenty minute washes. washed 2 loads. i need to clean up and have a smoke then finish pressing. here are a couple teaser pics until i get finished.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 23, 2007)

i over dried my trim. then i squeezed out to much water before i formed it. now it's to dry to get it to uniformly blend. i've pressed it from hell to breakfast by hand and foot and got it to mold together. it is more of a crumble hash then a bubble hash. it is still rather stony. i made this for someone else so we will let them be the judge.


----------



## abudsmoker (Jun 23, 2007)

fdd where will i get the bag kit i need, and do you think the bubbler or a blender is better? 

A rookie needs 2 know


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 23, 2007)

abudsmoker said:


> fdd where will i get the bag kit i need, and do you think the bubbler or a blender is better?
> 
> A rookie needs 2 know



here is where i got mine. i tried a blender first and it chops the trim up to much getting it in the final product. you want to be as gentle as possible.
New Page 2


----------



## zebbin (Jun 23, 2007)

The sandwich part....almost fell off the my chair laughing..nice touch!

Zeb


----------



## trapper (Jun 23, 2007)

fdd how many plants was that hash made from.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 23, 2007)

trapper said:


> fdd how many plants was that hash made from.



came from 1 and 1/4 lbs of lavender trimmings. fan leaves included. i think that's why it's not sticky. when you run only bud trimmings you get the really gooey stuff.


----------



## trapper (Jun 23, 2007)

right on,i decided to do what you said about flowering for a couple of weeks indoor before moveing them to muskeg.that should give them 8 weeks to finish flowering outside,you seem to know quite a bit about indor to out door by the posts i read.sticky hits has been my guru for inside information.


----------



## VirginHarvester (Jun 25, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> rubbing allows all kinds of particles to be mixed in your hash. dust, hairs, leaf matter....... using the washing method, with bubble bags, filters out everything leaving only the stalk-less trichrome heads.


This seems very complicated to me even at second reading. What's the easiest type of hash to make that's still a good quality? Maybe the THC tincture there was a thread about would be easiest for me since I have no experience or is that a different kind of high maybe? 

I'm very interested if my plants keep going like they are I want to do something extra. I'm just not sure I'd be good at making this type of hash. It's cool that you're using the leaves and making good use of them. But if you were to use mostly bud pieces would it be any different in quality?


----------



## beenthere donethat (Jun 25, 2007)

Using bud makes a very high quality/high powered hash...no doubt.

I might slide some popcorn buds in my mix if I have plenty or had a plant that just never developed well...etc....but to me the beauty of making "hash" or oil is that you take the stuff you'd normally TOSS and you make something from it that, IMO, is superior to the weed you grew in potency and taste.

The easiest hash would be to sift and press kif using a 98 micron screening of some sort. If you don't have that, window screen firsat..then run the mix through a panty hose "screen". This will give you a taste of what we're talking about...though it's far from the finished product you'll get from some of the other, more refined methods.

Gotta say I'm damn glad to have grown up in the 70's when hash was VERY plentiful. We used to buy black hash BY THE POUND.....and I once saw 900 POUNDS of the stuff sitting on 2 pallets in an underground warehouse in the Midwest US (Summer of 1980).

Damn it took a lot of weed to make all that! (I know this now but didn't have that knowledge/respect then)

mmmm...time for a bowl of bubble for the Wake N bake!

bt dt


----------



## Purple_Ganja (Jun 25, 2007)

*skeet* oops sorry bout that lol, DAMN look - at - THAT! Jesus Christ FDD, I want to be your friend to man. Nobody ever gives me jack shit. Much less some Hash. The first Hash I'll ever smoke will probably be my own, anyway.


----------



## loveisallyouneed (Jul 2, 2007)

very nice FDD. I also laughed my ass off at your sanwich antics. Most of the hash I've ever smoked is a dark colour, what makes it dark? Another tutorial I read involved putting it an oven for a duration of time. Whats the deal?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 2, 2007)

the color of the trichromes determines the color of the hash in this process.


----------



## Lacy (Jul 8, 2007)

*You are just an encyclopedia of smokeable knowledge. Really interesting.*
*Thanks*


----------



## st0ned4good (Jul 17, 2007)

+rep !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nomoretrouble (Nov 13, 2007)

Fdd can i come be the guy on your couch?


----------



## ablazed blunt (Dec 26, 2007)

Thats some really good shit man, i'm going to have to try that soon.


----------



## FourTwentyMan (Dec 27, 2007)

very nice FDD....very nice....that looks so smooth and tasty ...you make it look so easy ...i bet you it took 3 times as long the first time you did it ....sweet


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Dec 27, 2007)

I love bubble hash. Fdd that looks bomb. I was gonna use a hand blender but I'll just get that machine now. Thanks for the info


----------



## MrBaker (Jan 9, 2008)

If I used this method, and I used 2-3 ounces of dryish leaves from male and female plants, would I get anything decent in term of quality or yield? I need a way to recycle leaves if at all possible.


----------



## dvsdsm (Aug 31, 2008)

I know this is a old thread but i was wondering if you could use a new portable washing machine like this
Wonder Washer - The Official Site of AsSeenOnTV.com
as a sub for the higher priced bubbleator?
these are as low as 35 shipped btw... just used the above link because it had a lil more detail than other websites offering same brand product.

Is this one not a dead ringer for the Bubbleator? A mini washing machine?

http://cgi.ebay.com/portable-washing-machine_W0QQitemZ280260783642QQihZ018QQcategoryZ159906QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 1, 2008)

dvsdsm said:


> I know this is a old thread but i was wondering if you could use a new portable washing machine like this
> Wonder Washer - The Official Site of AsSeenOnTV.com
> as a sub for the higher priced bubbleator?
> these are as low as 35 shipped btw... just used the above link because it had a lil more detail than other websites offering same brand product.
> ...



as long as you have a 220 micron bag to thru everything in before you put it in the machine i think anything will work. 

i see one more step-up ....... YouTube - Tumbling, tumbling, tumbling


----------



## GrowTech (Sep 1, 2008)

man fdd, that's a good lookin sandwich!


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Sep 1, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> step 7:
> 
> eat the sandwich.


 this is why i love u man ur just fucking funny noone else but u dude i dont lnow how many bad days ive had read something or saw something u wrote fucking cracks me up


----------



## BudHunter (Oct 16, 2008)

is the machine used a spin dryer or a single tub washing machine?
does it rotate fast on one side?
or does it slowly whirl the water around?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 16, 2008)

BudHunter said:


> is the machine used a spin dryer or a single tub washing machine?
> does it rotate fast on one side?
> or does it slowly whirl the water around?






[youtube]0tUZStCT2P4[/youtube]


----------



## BudHunter (Oct 16, 2008)

a chinese washing machine 

if youd all be in my country i'd give them to you for about 80 dollars each


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 16, 2008)

BudHunter said:


> a chinese washing machine
> 
> if youd all be in my country i'd give them to you for about 80 dollars each


i found that out afterwards. they charge 300 dollars for that silly thing. i went to "sears" and spent 350 to uprgrade. i think i'm set now. 


[youtube]uk3BsFMfaV8[/youtube]


----------



## BudHunter (Oct 20, 2008)

you know how much rpm it has on spin dry?

would you be able to spin the resin without fucking it allup?
i think spin could really suck dry the leaves maybe ill try it


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 20, 2008)

BudHunter said:


> you know how much rpm it has on spin dry?
> 
> would you be able to spin the resin without fucking it allup?
> i think spin could really suck dry the leaves maybe ill try it



i use the spin cycle in the washer. but when it starts to rinse it shots out hose water which is not cold enough. it actually makes the trichs sticky because of it's temps. sticky trichs in the machine are bad. if i could find a way to pour ice cold water in while it spin rinses then i might be on to something.




i need a device to capture trichs. this drain bags crap is getting old. i recently saw pics of bags that were shaped like socks. the screen was long and skinny. thias gives more surface area for the water to drain. the problem with flat bottomed bags is the trichs immediately plug the mesh of the screen when you lift the bag. the trichs sink, the water is heavy, the screen is made to catch them so it just collects like mud in the bottom and plugs the mesh. someone needs to come up with something different. i think about this a lot.


----------



## Big P (Oct 20, 2008)

this is what I use



its works "wonders"

however it has no hose so u gotta pour it out from the top throught the holes in the lid

Amazon.com: PORTABLE WASHING MACHINE MINI WONDER WASHER: Kitchen & Dining






See 1 customer image
Share your own customer images 

*PORTABLE WASHING MACHINE MINI WONDER WASHER*

Other Etna products 

*53 Reviews*​5 star:




(15)4 star:




(17)3 star:




(5)2 star:




(5)1 star:




(11)
*See all 53 customer reviews...* 




*See all discussions...*

  (53 customer reviews) 

*Currently unavailable.
*We don't know when or if this item will be back in stock.


----------



## otisroundtree (Oct 20, 2008)

I use buckets from home depot and a paddle paint mixer attached to my power drill. Got the 5gal- 5 bags at a local hydro store. Ebay is also a good option. Bags $70, Buckets $5, you only need one, paint mixer $6. All less than $100 bucks made a nice 27g Purple Kush hash. Holla!!! Seed, sun, water, air = free smoke!


----------



## Reiss (Oct 20, 2008)

would it be better to freeze the trim before mixing?


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Oct 20, 2008)

what im wondering is can u use fresh picked weed i mean the water makes it wet again so u should be able to right


----------



## BudHunter (Oct 21, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i use the spin cycle in the washer. but when it starts to rinse it shots out hose water which is not cold enough. it actually makes the trichs sticky because of it's temps. sticky trichs in the machine are bad. if i could find a way to pour ice cold water in while it spin rinses then i might be on to something.


i dont know what type of washer that is...but most top loaders have a cut out switch behind holes that you fix your lid at.(cos for some reason children jump into these things while working) we sometimes alter them for the women that want to put direct hot water inside the drum while spinning 

my guess would be that once the lid is open you could put cold water from the top of the machine while its spinning...thus having fresh cold water constantly


----------



## BudHunter (Oct 21, 2008)

Reiss said:


> would it be better to freeze the trim before mixing?


the more theyre freezed the more easy the good stuff come off


----------



## BudHunter (Oct 21, 2008)

letmeblazemyfuckingbong said:


> what im wondering is can u use fresh picked weed i mean the water makes it wet again so u should be able to right


pick a fresh green leaf and put it on your tongue 
you will see that the resin does not come off so i guess the reason to freeze or dry it would be for the resin to be helped out of the leaf


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Oct 21, 2008)

well yeah i get that but when u put dry weed into water and ice it only take in water and become all wet if not more wet then when u first plucked itand thc crystals are a a resin oil not plant like material so it should still be able to extract it right


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 21, 2008)

BudHunter said:


> i dont know what type of washer that is...but most top loaders have a cut out switch behind holes that you fix your lid at.(cos for some reason children jump into these things while working) we sometimes alter them for the women that want to put direct hot water inside the drum while spinning
> 
> my guess would be that once the lid is open you could put cold water from the top of the machine while its spinning...thus having fresh cold water constantly




my cut out switch was the first thing to go.


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Oct 21, 2008)

Dude Ive never had hash but really want to try this in a few months after harvest.


----------



## BudHunter (Oct 23, 2008)

does it really matter if you use the single tub cheap machine and the top loader in terms of extraction?

or did you switch to the big loader for bigger production?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 23, 2008)

BudHunter said:


> does it really matter if you use the single tub cheap machine and the top loader in terms of extraction?
> 
> or did you switch to the big loader for bigger production?




bigger production. any gentle agitation works.


----------



## BudHunter (Oct 24, 2008)

ok mate cheers


----------



## potpimp (Dec 4, 2008)

Subscribed!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 4, 2008)

soon my friends, very soon.


----------



## flow (Dec 4, 2008)

hey fdd, great thread, I got a couple of quick questions for you:

1. I believe u said the bag u put in the machine is 220 microns? Is there any reason not to use something smaller? From what I've read most trichs dont get much bigger than 120 mics. Do you think using something as small as a 150 mic bag would work?

2. How many microns is the pressing screen? If you didnt have one, what would you do instead for that step? Just go straight to squeezing with the gloves?

Great thread man Thanks!


----------



## flow (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh, also, if a 35 mic screen is used at the end instead of 23, will you lose much of the final product?

Do you wash your trim just once or does it get more?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 4, 2008)

i've changed some things. i don't press it wet anymore. i use a 220 bag because that's what they sell. they say the best trichs come out of the 70 bag so anything smaller is just a bonus, i feel. you catch a lot of the broken heads in the 35 and 23 bags. i have a 1 gallon 8 bags kit that i can use to do smaller "super" seperation if i choose. i found in the end it's best just to mix it all as one. it's all trichomes and it all gets me ripped.


----------



## potpimp (Dec 4, 2008)

Makes me nauseous smoking hash; always has for some reason..


----------



## flow (Dec 4, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i've changed some things. i don't press it wet anymore. i use a 220 bag because that's what they sell. they say the best trichs come out of the 70 bag so anything smaller is just a bonus, i feel. you catch a lot of the broken heads in the 35 and 23 bags. i have a 1 gallon 8 bags kit that i can use to do smaller "super" seperation if i choose. i found in the end it's best just to mix it all as one. it's all trichomes and it all gets me ripped.


cool thanks for the response. I was asking cuz i just got the set of drawstring bags from here: http://www.filterbag.com/kit.html and the smallest bag they have is 35. I did just finish my first run using a 200 to wash, then a 150, a 75, and a 35. It seems like the 75 bag is gonna be pulling the majority of the trichs, but the 35 looks a lot prettier. Ill probably end up mixing them together, but for now I'd like to try and see if theres a difference. 

So, do you wash the trim more than once?

I kept it from my first run and am gonna see if i get anything out of a second wash, but im not very hopeful.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 4, 2008)

flow said:


> cool thanks for the response. I was asking cuz i just got the set of drawstring bags from here: http://www.filterbag.com/kit.html and the smallest bag they have is 35. I did just finish my first run using a 200 to wash, then a 150, a 75, and a 35. It seems like the 75 bag is gonna be pulling the majority of the trichs, but the 35 looks a lot prettier. Ill probably end up mixing them together, but for now I'd like to try and see if theres a difference.
> 
> So, do you wash the trim more than once?
> 
> I kept it from my first run and am gonna see if i get anything out of a second wash, but im not very hopeful.



i wash it gently 3 times. i get the most out of the second washing. about halfway thru the third washing i start to see green and stop.


----------



## Subtlechaos (May 27, 2010)

_*To hell with step 7! ... ... Too many damn veggies on there.*_


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 27, 2010)

FDD your the man

step 7 is my favorite step

edit: holy tits this thread got revived from '08


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 29, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> the color of the trichromes determines the color of the hash in this process.


sorry if you already answered this, so does color of the hash not mean the quality is any better or worse? i always heard that the lighter color hash is worse than the darker color almost black looking hash. i thought that the lower micron bags like your first two were the ones that produced lighter colored hash and the further you get into the micron bags the color gets darker.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 29, 2010)

littlegrower2004 said:


> sorry if you already answered this, so does color of the hash not mean the quality is any better or worse? i always heard that the lighter color hash is worse than the darker color almost black looking hash. i thought that the lower micron bags like your first two were the ones that produced lighter colored hash and the further you get into the micron bags the color gets darker.



the color does not determine the high or the quality. larger trichs tend to be darker because they are riper. things grow as they ripen causing them to increase in size. gland colors can vary from strain to strain as well. they also change color as they dry and age. if i leave moisture in my bubble it stays blonde and gooey. only because it's WET though.


----------



## SimplySmoked (May 29, 2010)

What if you hung some sort of resivor above the machine and gravity fed the water into the machine during rinse cycle. You may need a pump? I'm not sure how washing machines work.. Anyways, just an idea that would allow you to ice the water and not end up with a sticky mess.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 29, 2010)

SimplySmoked said:


> What if you hung some sort of resivor above the machine and gravity fed the water into the machine during rinse cycle. You may need a pump? I'm not sure how washing machines work.. Anyways, just an idea that would allow you to ice the water and not end up with a sticky mess.



what?


what sticky mess?

i'm confused.


----------



## Big P (May 30, 2010)

i think he means in his pants


i get excited too man its no big deal


----------



## fdd2blk (May 30, 2010)

biggestlewis said:


> i disagree with your method fdd2blk but if it works for you and you get super super hash... then send me some!


and the disagreement lies where?


----------



## jfa916 (May 30, 2010)

thats tight


----------



## mrheadie (Jun 1, 2010)

right on fdd2blk, i love the washing machine upgrade. i did a run last night of blue haze trimmings. i cant wait to try it out tonight.


----------

